# Harbor Freight Drill Press Table



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

$35








The box said it's for 8" or 10" drill presses and the price was fair.








It's made of MDF and came with the fence, t-track, knobs, and hold downs. 1" thick








Fit the drill press perfectly and seems to be quite stout. The table has 2 t-tracks which the fence can slide on and the fence has one t-track for stop blocks and such. Just the hold downs and aluminum t-track alone would have been about $35 at rockler. I don't have anything to drill right now but it's fairly basic and I'm sure it will perform as it should.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks!, I've been wanting to build one for my 10" Delta benchtop, but never can find the time. You're right, supplies alone would cost more. I'll stop in tomorrow and pick one up.


----------



## BobLongwood (Oct 27, 2013)

Is this one different? It says $130 not $30 was that a typo?
http://www.popularmechanics.com/_mo...our-test-to-find-the-best-drill-press#slide-6

Had great scores on this review site and lots of bad ones on the actual harbor freight website. Thanks for the info.

D'Oh nevermind this is just a table


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey thanks! That looks like a good deal. I'm going to have to check that out at my local Harbor Freight next time I'm there.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

I got to use it a few times now and one change I'm going to make...

The four round holes in the corners of the lift out MDF square line up with the slots in the original table under the new one. I will bolt it directly using the four holes for the heads of the bolts. The reason is because the table can move rather easily if bumped or has too much torque applied via drilling, using a large hole saw for example. The hold-downs supplied with the table are better suited for holding a work piece down rather than the table itself like the instructions show. Outside of that minor thingy I'm happy with the table. Well worth the $35.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Bought it, and must say I'm very pleased. Got it for $28 with the 25% off coupon. Not the highest quality item, but for $28 can't beat it. I used a piece of hardwood to clamp across bottom side of table. Hold nice and tight too. So now I scored on some extra T-track clamps for use elsewhere. Also made some extra table inserts. May have to notch top of fence to allow handle rotation past it. Forget about moving your table height with this installed, The crank handle/lock is buried behind and below the table. The table can easily be loosened and slide off for adjustment, so no big deal.


----------



## DeanK (Jun 21, 2013)

I will definitely be checking this out. I've been burned by HF tools before, but for the price this looks like it will be a welcome addition to my drill press. Thanks for the post and pics!


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

DeanK said:


> I will definitely be checking this out. I've been burned by HF tools before, but for the price this looks like it will be a welcome addition to my drill press. Thanks for the post and pics!


Yeah you have to pick and choose what items are good and what are bad at Harbor Freight. Anything out of solid metal is usually ok I rarely by power tools there, but you can't beat the prices of sand paper, wrenches, screw drivers, hammers and such


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Hawkeye1434 said:


> Yeah you have to pick and choose what items are good and what are bad at Harbor Freight. Anything out of solid metal is usually ok I rarely by power tools there, but you can't beat the prices of sand paper, wrenches, screw drivers, hammers and such


*
In MY personal opinion . . . .*

For those of us who are neither professional-level contractors nor "rolling in it" wealthy, cost/expense is a significant factor in acquiring many of the tools needed to partake in our projects. In my opinion, it's hard to beat the selection and significant savings one can realize via Harbor Freight Tools. You will find a myriad of mixed reviews across the internet as to the "quality" of the tools Harbor Freight sells (especially the power tools). However, *speaking from my own personal experience as a beginner Home Hobbyist/DIY'er - having purchased and used several power tools through Harbor Freight *- many (if not most) of the tools you can purchase through Harbor Freight are every bit as comparable, powerful and practical as their much pricier "brand name" counterparts. 

To date, Not one of my HF purchased power tools have let me down - and, *as a beginner*, taking advantage of the cost-savings compared to the premium one often pays for a "name brand" is advantageous to learn how to use various power tools ... before one spends much more money on a "name-brand" that does, essentially, the same thing. 


Again, this is merely my own personal opinion and experience on the issue of Harbor Freight power tools.


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

Capt. you seem opposed to me on every thread I post. I'm not made of money either but if you spend money on a piece of junk and then you have to turnaround and spend money on something better you can have wasted money think about it. All I'm saying is Harbor freight has some stuff that is fantastic and some stuff it's made of junk you can't trust everything they sell some of it is real junk but I like them nonetheless


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Hawkeye1434 said:


> Capt. you seem opposed to me on every thread I post. I'm not made of money either but if you spend money on a piece of junk and then you have to turnaround and spend money on something better you can have wasted money think about it. All I'm saying is Harbor freight has some stuff that is fantastic and some stuff it's made of junk you can't trust everything they sell some of it is real junk but I like them nonetheless


I am not "opposed to you" ... I was simply offering a different viewpoint on an issue - that's all. I didn't say you were wrong or chastise you for your opinion. All I did was offer a different - personal opinion - viewpoint on the issue.

:smile:


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

It's all good captain


----------

